# How to Install a Counter on Ebay



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I have searched the ebay help and they tell me to select the counter you'd like in the Visitor counter section of the Sell Your Item form.

I can't find this. Can anyone give me a link to the visitor counter section?

Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Revise your item. You'll find it about half way down the first revision page. Just select the classic counter from the drop-down menu.

By the way, if you add a counter after the auction has been going for a while it will still display the correct count for the entire auction period. Evidently the counter is always active, regardless of whether you choose to display a counter. Don't be too surprised to learn that you've already had a bunch of visitors.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Revise your item. You'll find it about half way down the first revision page. Just select the classic counter from the drop-down menu.
> 
> By the way, if you add a counter after the auction has been going for a while it will still display the correct count for the entire auction period. Evidently the counter is always active, regardless of whether you choose to display a counter. Don't be too surprised to learn that you've already had a bunch of visitors.


Thanks

I'll look again- I wondered if the count would be from the insertion.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I had to change the form I was using- then I was able to pick a counter.

39 visits so far. Maybe I should lower my price.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Rick said:


> 39 visits so far. Maybe I should lower my price.


You don't want your price to be too close to what you expect to get because it won't leave any bidding room. I've listed things too high and had no bids, then listed it lower and got a bunch of bids that ran the price up higher than I ever expected.

For example, I might really want to get $50 for something, but had no bids when I listed it at $50. Then I would relist it at $20 and have it bid up to $75. I don't fully understand the mentality, but you need to give them room to bid.

If you're close to the maximum you expect then you should use the buy-it-now format.


----------

